

A few days with Windows Phone 7 Mango - polyfractal
http://codejake.wordpress.com/2011/08/09/my-thoughts-after-a-few-days-with-a-windows-phone-7-mango-device/

======
pedalpete
Great review, though I'm not sure why the author is having problems with
copy/paste from e-mails, which does work, I do it all the time (I'm on Mango
too).

~~~
polyfractal
Agreed, I don't have a problem at all with it either. Maybe a particular bug
with his developer release and device he's using?

